# Juniper Bushes Smell



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Take them out..


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

josall said:


> Take them out..


 That's the way to get rid of the smell. I suppose you could bury them in cat litter.............


----------

